# Will not be long for GA surf fishing to get good.



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Well fellows, it appears spring is just about here and after what I would describe as a VERY mild winter, we are on the cusp of a new fishing season. I have spent my down time completing honey-do's for maximum fishing time credit and tieing up plenty of rigs. Even spent some dollars on a new Penn 7500 Long Cast Spinning reel and spooled it with 500 yards of Power Pro to try gain some extra distance for the Pompano. Confidence is high.

Water temps. Here locally (Tybee) it seems we have bottomed out at about 49 degrees this year (higher than usual) and that reading lasted for only a short day or two. I've been watching the movement of water temps closely the last few weeks and have noticed a change in this year compared to the last several years. Normally, this time of year the water temps seem to creep slowly upward during warming trends and stagnate during cooler trends but this year seems to be different. I have observed this year that when we go through a normal warming trend the water temps don't creep, instead they jump. What does this mean? Not sure, but I'll speculate, water temps will rise faster than normal this year which will make the window of prime spring fishing come sooner than normal and be shorter in duration. I do not even start surf fishing till the water temp passes 65 degrees. Don't think its worth it.

Checking out some of the other forums its seems east central FLA is enjoying some increased surf action with catches of nice Whiting and keeper sized Pompano. Which of course signals the spring run has began. Northeast FLA has reported hit or miss catches with decent Whiting and Black Drum with hopes of the Pompano making a showing soon. Southeast FLA is experiencing the annual Blacktip migration northward along with other migratory species.

So, for GA surf fishing, if you ain't ready you best get ready or you might just miss it!

Today (2/25) NOAA weather station Fort Pulaski at the mouth of the Savannah River had water temp readings top out at 57.7 degrees. I expect it to drop a degree or two this weekend and shoot past 60 next week. And in about three weeks pass the magical 65 degree mark.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I can't wait to get back to the salt and sand. Last year was a great one from the surf. I hope the same will be true for 2016. :fishing:


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Seems the surface water temp is looking good off shore;

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/tybee-island-georgia

Maybe we get some east winds and bring the surf some good warming?

Looks like south ga coast has north ga coast beat by a few degrees. And Jacksonville FLA appears to be 66 degrees close in. I'm still thinking a early and fast warm up.


----------



## deepfry (Oct 4, 2015)

Excellent post Fatback! I think that part of what makes a good angler great is the planning that goes into the off season; 65 is my go to number also.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Rodger that deepfry.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

I'll be in Savannah around easter weekend for a short vacation. Was planning on surf fishing tybee on my way home for a half day. Sounds like I'll be there for the start of prime fishing. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Update on surf water temps for the GA coast. 
Well guys, my prediction of surf temps moving past 60 was off by several days. A couple of cold fronts and NE winds held it down. But, woo hoo fellows its happening right now (3/8) and the winds are turning around to the south. I'm excited! A buddy who fishes Jekyll Island GA reported landing some fat Whiting this past weekend. If you ain't ready you best get ready!


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Fatback said:


> Well fellows, it appears spring is just about here and after what I would describe as a VERY mild winter, we are on the cusp of a new fishing season. I have spent my down time completing honey-do's for maximum fishing time credit and tieing up plenty of rigs. Even spent some dollars on a new Penn 7500 Long Cast Spinning reel and spooled it with 500 yards of Power Pro to try gain some extra distance for the Pompano. Confidence is high.
> 
> Water temps. Here locally (Tybee) it seems we have bottomed out at about 49 degrees this year (higher than usual) and that reading lasted for only a short day or two. I've been watching the movement of water temps closely the last few weeks and have noticed a change in this year compared to the last several years. Normally, this time of year the water temps seem to creep slowly upward during warming trends and stagnate during cooler trends but this year seems to be different. I have observed this year that when we go through a normal warming trend the water temps don't creep, instead they jump. What does this mean? Not sure, but I'll speculate, water temps will rise faster than normal this year which will make the window of prime spring fishing come sooner than normal and be shorter in duration. I do not even start surf fishing till the water temp passes 65 degrees. Don't think its worth it.
> 
> Checking out some of the other forums its seems east central FLA is enjoying some increased surf action with catches of nice Whiting and keeper sized Pompano. Which of course signals the spring run has began.


Please pm me links to these other forums. Most of the Fla forums I have found have very infrequent posts.


----------

